# Bumper boy launchers



## Labman500 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am considering buying a couple of derby double bumper boy launchers. Has anybody used them, if so what do you think? How do they compare to some of the other remote launchers? What are the pros and cons of the bumper boys compared to say the zinger winger besides being able to launch a real duck?
Thanks, Labman500


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

We have some 12 shooters and love them!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Have em, love em, couldn't do without em!


----------



## WI_LabLover (Aug 30, 2004)

Just bought 2 four shooters and were delivered a week ago. Have used them twice and am hooked! Bought the four shooters as I have 2 labs and will also use them for club training.

I'm gonna call BB and ask them about how to properly set up the bird basket though. It seems a little different and I don't want to break anything. I tend to set up, use and read directions when I get into trouble!

If ya need more info or whatever, feel free to PM me at [email protected].


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

I have 3 of the 4 shooters, so I can do 4 triples before reloading. They now work great , after getting the bugs worked out. If you had filled out your profile more I could send some info your way.

I also have 3 of the zingers so I can do a realistic triple with birds with or without attention noise. 

Both have there good points, but it's like apples and oranges, depending what your situation is.

4dalab

Cal


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

4dalab said:


> I have 3 of the 4 shooters, so I can do 4 triples before reloading. They now work great , after getting the bugs worked out. If you had filled out your profile more I could send some info your way.
> 
> I also have 3 of the zingers so I can do a realistic triple with birds with or without attention noise.
> 
> ...



If the BB was compatible with TriTronics or Dogtra Electronics, I'd have one by now. I use a variety of launcher systems and all of them work with TriTronics remotes. It is complicated enough dealing with a launcher transmitter and a collar transmitter. If I added a bumper boy or two, I'd have yet another transmitter to deal with.


----------



## Mad_At_M (May 2, 2005)

I have two derby doubles which are 2 years old. I just had to replaced the receiver batteries. Other than that, no problems.

Pros.......Small....easy to carry around, chunks a mean bumper, nice to use next to the holding blind to help with line manors and holding blind manors as you can shoot without launching bumper. I'm sure there are others, but no time to think.

Cons.....Can't launch a duck like a zinger winger or a human. I have not used the birds baskets, so I cannot comment there.

Overall....Extremely happy with them.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Bumper Boys throw bumpers, and wingers throw ducks.
Both are needed in your training bag, and both have advantages and disadvantages.

Do a search on Bumper Boys on this site and you will get enough information to keep you reading all night.

Thank for the heads up on the typo, Jeff!


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

I have own 3 derby double units for several years. They are the next best thing to having real people throw birds. I chose the DD over some of the other launchers due to size, #of bumpers per unit, ease of set-up.
They have been very reliable. I would not however bother buying the "retiring gun " option. 

Tim


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey Jeff,

Tell me about it.  
I have 2 E-collars----Tritronics
4 bark colars----------Tritronics
3 bumperboys---------Their own transmitter and brand
3 zingers --------------Dogtra electronics
2 bird releases--------Same Dogtra transmitter works the zingers and the bird release.

All work well, if you keep them maintained.

4dalab,
Cal


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

I train alone 95% of the time. In the last year have titled a MH, HRCH and a HR.
Can't do without them.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I was going to become a dealer for Bumper Boy up here in Canada, but they require that I own a 8 shooter to the tune of$1500.00 CDN before they look at me  . I guess I'll wait :roll:


----------



## jwarren (Mar 16, 2004)

So what's the going price for (2) of either DDoubles w/advanced sound or the 4 shooters?


----------



## WI_LabLover (Aug 30, 2004)

I just picked up 2 four shooters, 300 rounds of ammo, 2 bird baskets and with advanced sound for a tad over $1,800.00.

I then told the War Department what I did and braced for impact from her.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Hopefully it only hurts for a little while!


----------



## WI_LabLover (Aug 30, 2004)

There was repercusions, the shaking of the head and so forth. But in the end, all is well in Wisconsin. I married way better than she did  !


----------

